# Whos the best Space Marine???



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

well as the title suggests, i would like to know what you guys think is the best and or most competitive Space Marine codex/chapter.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Not the damn Ultramarines. Idiot smurfs are a stain on the hobby.

Best?

Blood Ravens.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

My custom chapter because they are so icy <3. 

If you're talking in terms of fluff (and not stained with opinions) you'd have to go with the UM or SW. Whilst everyone hates the poster boys of the UM they do control a significant amount of space and thus have a lot of material and population to draw upon. Wolves for simply having so many ranging lunatics .

In actually gaming sense the it's hard to seperate them (though most would cry about SW being OP, etc.) due to their external balance and different focuses but I'd say the SW dex slightly edges out BA/SM by the teeniest of margins.

But ya, go Ice Claws <3.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Any marines that betray the emperor is cool.

Now, it's clear that the CSM codex is the worst by far...well, after the dark angels wich are pretty underpowered and then the Black templars who need a new dex. The the Vanilla Marines codex comes 3rd, then in close 2nd the Blood Angels just a little behind the Space Wolfs.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

The best space marine? Horus. :shok: Yeah, I went there.

Codex wise, the Space Wolves probably have it.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Do you who is the best charature or chapter?

Well for lone Marine then i would have to say one of the following,
Vulkan - Bad ass and essential for Salamander armys
Lysander - Made of win and can stare anythign down
Methiston - Insane in combat
Sanuinor - Again isnane in every term
Khan - Only if used in bike force Scar armys (Khaaaaaaannnnn!!!!:angry

As for Chapter then i have to say Crimson Spartans....aka. my chapter :biggrin: Drop pods for the Win.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

id have to go with space puppys too as codex wise they are nails but as for fluff id have to go blood angles even though i play salamanders.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Character-wise:

Game- Petro Kantor, allowing Stern Guard to be scoring is all types of win.
Fluff- Cpt. Cortez, aka Mr Invincible

Chapter-wise:

Game- Space Wolves, no question
Fluff- Ultramarines, they've sacrificed and given more to the Imperium than any other Chapter.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Character-wise:
> 
> Game- Petro Kantor, allowing Stern Guard to be scoring is all types of win.
> Fluff- Cpt. Cortez, aka Mr Invincible
> ...


Y'know, on many occasions these past few days you've said almost exactly what I would've before I got the chance to, and all I could do is quote you.

Meh, not much different here.

In fact, I'm gonna give you +rep just for sharing my point of view on SO many things and just generally baring the brunt of all the arguments for me. :biggrin:

EDIT: Okay apparently I can't because I've already given some to you. Oh well.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

hungryugolino said:


> Not the damn Ultramarines. Idiot smurfs are a stain on the hobby.
> 
> Best?
> 
> Blood Ravens.











never, just NEVER say bad things about ultramarines and then turn around to say the bastard child of GW, the blood ravens, are best.

its like saying pedophiles are evil then forcing a little boy to touch your willy, its wrong, very very wrong.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

hahahahah intersting, personaly i dislike UM quite a lot. most everyone plays them, you always see the same exact colour scheme. And it is quite boring to face the same army no matter where you play time and again. Didn't know that people favored The space puppies so much in terms of win. was there a recent codex change or somthing cause all the Space wolfs i've played were garbage.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Anensenef said:


> hahahahah intersting, personaly i dislike UM quite a lot. most everyone plays them, you always see the same exact colour scheme. And it is quite boring to face the same army no matter where you play time and again. Didn't know that people favored The space puppies so much in terms of win. was there a recent codex change or somthing cause all the Space wolfs i've played were garbage.


Are you complaining that all UM armies are blue or have I missed something?

And your playing areas must be wierd because I've been in the hobby for 10 years, played/lived in 3 different counties, and the only UM army I *ever* saw was GW Stoke's AoBR Marines painted up for display.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> never, just NEVER say bad things about ultramarines and then turn around to say the bastard child of GW, the blood ravens, are best.


I'm always amazed when this happens, but I actually have to agree with Stella here. The Blood Ravens are a partial concept of something 40k fluff heads have tried to steer people away from for ages because it is such an overused and badly done idea, next to "my chapter is missing legion A or B." (The other bad idea being "my chapter bears the secret that it uses traitor geneseed/is geneseed spliced from loyal and traitor geneseed/is made from altered geneseed.")



Anensenef said:


> personaly i dislike UM quite a lot. most everyone plays them, you always see the same exact colour scheme.


Alright, I pose a challange to you then; find five players of any other chapter (all playing the same chapter) and lets see how many of them have vastly different colour schemes. I don't just mean different company colour schemes (generally the shoulder guard trim or something of that nature) I mean find yourself, say, five Salamander players and lets see how many of them do not paint the bulk of their force in green.

Or do Raven Guard and Black, or Imperial Fists and Yellow.


Its the mainstay of their colour scheme, blue with white for the Ultramarines. What would you expect.


Like Spikey though, I call shananigans on everyone playing them; took me years to find an Ultramarine player, and thats only because I briefly gave them a try (and now would actually do it with a bit of pride these days.) People bash them for little or no good reason so much that unless your in the wierdest of locations, you'll be hard pressed to find many players for them.


As for the topic itself; I'm gonna go with the Black Templars. How many other chapters could potentially make the claim that they are small legion sized at this time? (And I mean which one chapter, not any combination of chapters.)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The prevalence of Ultramarines is like the belief that you'll get a cramp if you swim after eating- both are based on bullshit but equally both are widely believed.

It's a lovely paradox, people won't collect Ultramarines because they think everyone does...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd love to see just 2 ultramarine armies in my lifetime, I've seen only 1 so far out of 14yrs of gaming, but the amount of (badly painted) blood ravens I saw after DOW reared its ugly head could only be counted on the hands of 2 south american children whos parents are brothers, sisters and cousins all at the same time.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'd love to see just 2 ultramarine armies in my lifetime, I've seen only 1 so far out of 14yrs of gaming, but the amount of (badly painted) blood ravens I saw after DOW reared its ugly head could only be counted on the hands of 2 south american children whos parents are brothers, sisters and cousins all at the same time.


I've seen all the UM special characters painted up at GW Stoke but they were all painted in the Hawk Lords colour scheme (Purple and Gold like pre-heresy Emperor's Children) so I suppose that doesn't really count.

One day I might collect an Ultramarines army just so I know I'm probably the only person in the area who has one.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, out of the 18 payers that we have here, 3 play ultramarines, 7 play other chapter of marines, included 2 space wolfs and 1 blood angel. We have then 2 Ork players too, 2 play Eldar, 2 chaos daemons players, 1 IG and myself playing CSM.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Do they actually play Ultramarines or do they just use the Codex SM? 

I also agree on the BS of everyone plays UM as I've never seen anyone playing a UM army in person. If anything I see Black Templars the most. Seems like every 2nd or 3rd SM army I see is BT.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

wow again! quess it must be were i play. I play in the syracuse NY region. at the local rouge trader event last few weeks ago i saw 2 choas SM, 1 black templar, and 5 UM. Plus the 2 um players that didn't go, and the 3 that play at the comic zone there are about 10 total um players in my area. now my personal friends that i play w/ rock black temp/ his own chapter, the other plays um an orks. mybe about 10 other sm chapters being played by random others. 50% (proly more)of the players in the area have a SM army and 50% of those are UM....


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

We have 1 guy that plays UM at our local store.

Thinking back at my old game store we had 1 guy that played UM as well. That was me when I first started. 

I see more Space Wolves and IG than anything else these days.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

UM armies are rare when your talking about veteran players, but they are very common among noob and new players, probably simply because they have the asscociation with new players.

but to return the thread to the title the best loyalist marine is Gabriel Angelos, chaos marine would be Ahzek Ahriman


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Best Space marine... i am going to have to go with kharn the betrayer for his sheer badassery and killiness in game. his fluff is also pretty awesome. 

best space marine fluff-wise: Bjorn the fell handed, the oldest warrior in the imperium.

best chapter in game- Space wolves

Best chapter in fluff : i am going to go with the vikings in space again, Space Wolves

on a side note, i see very few IG or SW armies. i am the only one who goes to my local GW that plays SW, it is mostly orks and vanilla marines, with a scattering of retards who actually think the current CSM dex is "epic". there are about 4 smurf players and about 7 ork players.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> Best Space marine... i am going to have to go with kharn the betrayer for his sheer badassery and killiness in game. his fluff is also pretty awesome.


You know what, as far as single marines go I'm gonna be agreeing with this right here; the guy is just badass. I mean the short story for him was just epic; Slaaneshi daemon offering him everything he could ever want, only to come face to face with the horror that eternal service to Khorne already does just that and he would have it no other way.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

If you could direct me to that story I would love to read it darkreever. I read some about kharn in the heresy throughout the first three books and it was all pretty cool. What was he impaled by? A landraider or something?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Kharne story is in one of the early short story compilations, I think it might be _Dark Imperium_.

I love his kill count that he gained as a gift from Horus, and the exact moment that both the Daemon and Kharne himself realised the wrong thing had been said and the daemon had lost it's hold on him- paraphrasing 'when your companions call you Betrayer despite you being totally loyal to Khorne...'

It was very much an 'aw shit' moment for the Daemon :biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Very close Baron, The Wrath of Kharn is actually found in Let The Galaxy Burn.

It is story thirty seven of the thirty eight short stories within the compilation, and despite being a mere ten pages long they are a memorable ten. The story itself was written by William King and is perhaps my favorite work by him, though I do happen to love most if not all of his stuff.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

There were some fucking AWESOME short stories in both of those books.

The kill counter in the helmet WAS cool.

Ultramarines suck balls. Sacrificed most for the imperium? Not been reading the HH novels, then? Got their asses handed to them by the word bearers first, kept way out of the heresy for the most part, and then, to compound being completely unhelpful, they decide to get pwned by the tyranids.

UM = ultrafail.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Legion wise, for me its Night Lords or Dark angels.

Individual wise, it's Lion El'Johnsen.

And If I can't have a Primarch, it's Azrael.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Stella, the Blood Ravens have almost nothing in common with UM in terms of annoyance. Their only claim to fame is their role in the Dawn of War games, and a few mediocre novels. Considering the information in the games, and a colour scheme that doesn't induce the urge to smash the damn things, they deserve better. Games Workshop doesn't put Blood Ravens on all the covers, have them win every battle they appear in, and generally make people hate them. 

Besides, dark red just looks better than smurf blue.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> Stella, the Blood Ravens have almost nothing in common with UM in terms of annoyance. Their only claim to fame is their role in the Dawn of War games, and a few mediocre novels. Considering the information in the games, and a colour scheme that doesn't induce the urge to smash the damn things, they deserve better. Games Workshop doesn't put Blood Ravens on all the covers, have them win every battle they appear in, and generally make people hate them.
> 
> Besides, dark red just looks better than smurf blue.


gotta point there, smurf blue is quite bad...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Your all so queer. Okay, dude who started this whole thread, the Ultramarine sare the symbol of the whole F^%&$#@ game, and your an idot to think they are a stain. Second, they are the basis for which every new 40k player learns to play. and thirdly they have been around alot longer than any other chapter to defend the Emporer and the Imperium.

Ok, Secoondly, your all traitor, the panzy, overbloated and over-powered Choas spacemarinea are crap, especially when compared to the new deamon armies.

And thirdly, I'm gonna have to go with Sarpeadon of the Soul Drinkers. Hes bad ass, and even has mutated spider legs, making him better than most psace marines. also, he have unwavering faith in defending people, so therefore, he is the best.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I detect a drunk poster...


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Most bad ass character thats tough but Corax in audio book was mega bad ass. Love Ahriman as well, easily my favorite Chaos Marine. 

Most awesome Legion is a tough one for me, I played UM back in the day, Thousand Sons and now I'm working on Raven Guard. 

And thinking about it since 1997 I have seen about 10 times more Space Wolves and Blood Angels on the table than Ultramarines.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Well, I've seen one ultramarine army in person and another in a video battle report one time. Though I'm not really that big of a fan, and I like to jump on the smurf-hate bandwagon, the ultramarines are a pretty stunning force when painted well (I suggest everyone check out Gareth's ultra vindicator in the Modeling/Painting section of this forum link:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64367). 

On another note, and to answer the OP's question I'd have to agree in saying that SW have the best dex on the market right now though the BA can put out some pretty ba units. I wish DA were still the best, or at least had a 3+ SS invulnerable save


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Baltar said:


> There were some fucking AWESOME short stories in both of those books.
> 
> The kill counter in the helmet WAS cool.
> 
> ...


But in the Scouring which lasted at least as long as the Heresy, and probably longer, they were the Legion that held the Imperium together. Whilst the Space Wolves and Imperial Fists abandoned humanity the UM actually fought for the Emperor's Realm losing most of the Legion in their battles.

Whereas the Word Bearers didn't actually bring the smack down on the UM, sure they ambushed Guilliman's forces but they ended up with their arses kicked.

Owned by the Tyranids? I'm sorry do you know of a different account of the Battle of Macragge and Ichar IV, I'm pretty sure the UM annihilated the 'Nids.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They won Macragge ONLY because of the sacrife of the Dominus Astra, destroying the tyranids fleet, thats the imperial navy not the UMs. The swarm lord pawned Calgar at every turn, They lost virtually every marine and pdf in the unassailable polar fortresses, and were slaughtered at the battle of cold steel ridge.

The UMs were the only legion that were around during the scourging simply because they were the only chapter to escape the heresy virtually unscathed, the rest of the legions suffered virtually irreplacable loses. 

The codex astartes, written by pappa smurf also finally ended any chance that mankind had to conquer the galaxy.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Barnster said:


> They won Macragge ONLY because of the sacrife of the Dominus Astra, destroying the tyranids fleet, thats the imperial navy not the UMs. The swarm lord pawned Calgar at every turn, They lost virtually every marine and pdf in the unassailable polar fortresses, and were slaughtered at the battle of cold steel ridge.
> 
> The UMs were the only legion that were around during the scourging simply because they were the only chapter to escape the heresy virtually unscathed, the rest of the legions suffered virtually irreplacable loses.
> 
> The codex astartes, written by pappa smurf also finally ended any chance that mankind had to conquer the galaxy.


All of this^

FACTS


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

emporershand89 said:


> Your all so queer.


how cute, using queer instead of gay to sound a tiny bit more intelligent.


emporershand89 said:


> the Ultramarine sare the symbol of the whole F^%&$#@ game,


I believe you mean share, and the symbol for 40k is a hammer, ultramarines don't have a hammer symbol, so shouldn't it be salamanders?


emporershand89 said:


> and thirdly they have been around alot longer than any other chapter to defend the Emporer and the Imperium.


really now?, really?, are you sure?, last I checked they had been around the same time as allot of chapters, in fact if we look at my rogue trader rulebook there around with Dark angels, flesh tearers, flesh eaters, blood angels, blood drinkers, crimson fists (the sort of flag waving chapter back then), space wolves, white scars, iron hands, rainbow warriors and silver skulls.

and if we read any story from the horus heresy era who was the chapter who probably did the least?, I believe there blue with a U.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Barnster said:


> They won Macragge ONLY because of the sacrife of the Dominus Astra, destroying the tyranids fleet, thats the imperial navy not the UMs. The swarm lord pawned Calgar at every turn, They lost virtually every marine and pdf in the unassailable polar fortresses, and were slaughtered at the battle of cold steel ridge.
> 
> The UMs were the only legion that were around during the scourging simply because they were the only chapter to escape the heresy virtually unscathed, the rest of the legions suffered virtually irreplacable loses.
> 
> The codex astartes, written by pappa smurf also finally ended any chance that mankind had to conquer the galaxy.


The Iron Hands lost their Primarch and Veteran Company but were otherwise undamaged by the Heresy- the Imperial Fists and Space Wolves went and hunted down traitors in a cathartic release of guilt during the Scouring, leaving the actual preservation of the Imperium to others (or they just didn't care what happened to it as is my personal view point). A fact that resulted in the Ultramarines losing more marines than any other legion and, with the exception of the Salamanders and Raven Guard, highest percentage of a legion's numbers annihilated (some where between 75-90%).

The Codex did nothing of the sort it merely prevented any one Chapter Master from gaining the power of a Legion, nothing has prevented multi-chapter crusades as has occurred numerous times. The only part of the Codex enforeced was the break up of the Legions, after that each chapter was free to make it's own decision on how they were organsied.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

well that emperorshand guys just a tad bit ignorant. all i wanted was so see everyones opinion on the different chapters and codex's, fluff, fun and competitive wise


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluff Wise... it is all about the Dark Angels. The SM Chapter that was on the brink of becoming one of the Chaos Legions. Lion El'Johnson was the badest Primarch of them all.

But it terms of actual gaming... SW are the dex of choice, no doubt.

One thing I have to comment on is that I have personally seen ZERO smurf players. In terms what is most used at my FLHS, it is IG, IG, and more IG. Its pretty ridiculous actually.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

3 guys coming into the game that started with marines went ultramarines in my area. 2 of them basically threw blue onto their models as they didn't really want to paint them and blue was the most advertised. The other guy, only started playing there in the past few months has a very well painted ultramarines army, well detailed and well thought out. he did check out a lot of styles and merely enjoyed the blue more. For someone who puts effort like that into their army choice you can't really give out or criticise him really. 

But to the OP - best chapter fluff I love the Dark angels, the old rules that involved the fallen were amazing and added so much character to a game. 

Gameplay I love how the blood angels play. wolves might be more powerful but I haven't faced a wolves army I haven't been able to take on and beat with my BA. They allow a much more extreme themed army too IMO.

Character Dante - being master for 1100 years means he's around 1300-1400 at least and is still kicking it with the younguns.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

On the subject of badly painted smurfs, one of the main reasons is the plastering on of their namesake colour; ultramarine blue. Which just looks retarded.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

hahahhaah, so tru. i have seen a few well painted ultrmarines tho


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The Khaaaannnnn


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

No idea why everyone is saying Kharn.

Mephiston would RUIN him 7 ways from Sunday. Shit, Lucius would ruin Kharn, among others.

Kharn is the angriest, sure. He ain't nuthin' that hard though.

Honsou is badass.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Best Chapter (Fluff): Black Templars, they travel the universe to kill the enemies of man kind dressed as knights and battle it out in brutal close combat. Badass.

Best Codex: Space Wolves. Unit per Unit and Point per Point the codex is generally better then the others. Not insanely better, but better.

Best Marine (Fluff): Dante. Come on he's called the "Lord of the Angelic Host." Oh yeah and he's the only space marine that made it to retirement age (I think)

Best Marine (Codex): That is purely how you play, Grimnar, Dante, and Vulkan are all bad ass and could easily be considered "best," though I'm parital to Vulkan myself.

As far as the word bears vs the UM in HH, that book sucked and I'm pretending it never happened. :laugh:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

But its Khaaaaaaannn 
Can't say Mephistooooooooonn sounds weird 
And Lucius couldn't win, Khan instant kills on 6 with FC an hit an run


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

And he kills Lucius....

And then Kharn turns into Lucius... Lucius chuckles and moves on...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

But hardly anyone cares for the "Invincible" guy's fluff
I never liked his fluff that he can never die-so dull
Also-try and turn into lucius from a Necron


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Abbaddon is still the best... Just sayin'.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Baltar said:


> And he kills Lucius....
> 
> And then Kharn turns into Lucius... Lucius chuckles and moves on...


Because Khorne would really just stand around and allow one of its greatest mortal champions to be killed like that.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that he is saying Khan, The leader of the white scars and not kharn the betrayer. Unless i'm completely off


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

kharn would instantly be made a daemon prince and mephy would shit his pants, and so would lucius. kharn is the daddy of martial combat, i would say even abby would have a hard time taking him out.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well since abby can miss an entire planet, I'd think he would lose to 1 guy


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

I would say Cypher, simply because you cant kill him. 

But other than that he is one of the the most influential SM; Able to lead multiple rebellions across an entire sector without even being seen is certainly a great attribute. He was also able to (might i dare say) control Abaddon (through Abaddons emotions) as shown in WD#280 pg. 89 and was unfazed by Abbadon's threats against him.

He's simply the best not because of his physical power (certainly not the stongest SM in the block), but because he's the most intelligent.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> kharn would instantly be made a daemon prince and mephy would shit his pants, and so would lucius. kharn is the daddy of martial combat, i would say even abby would have a hard time taking him out.


Rubbish.

Kharn isn't even an eternal warrior, and has T4

Which means that if either Mephiston or Abby hit him ONCE, he DIES - immediately. (Considering that Mephy hits on S10 I7, and Abby hits on S8 I6)


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Kharn is immune to psychic powers? Wouldn't the force weapon count as PP? I don't have the book with me, so could be completeyly lost though 

Obviously Ragnar blackmane is the best just cause I say so!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I wonder... What allows meph to hit at S10?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, i am not talking about the game mechanics or whatever, i am talking about fluff. i can hardly see mephiston killing a kharn, the 10,000 year old champion of khorne second only to the daemons. kharn would tear him apart. silly blood angels, they just dont realise that they are already under khorne's control. muwahahahah!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The best Space Marine is a dead Space Marine.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

In game terms Mephiston took out a bloodthirster in CC and that was without using the force weapon. Mephiston has the sanguine sword power which allows him to strike at Str. 10. as the power affects mephiston and not Kharn the power is allowed to go through. 

Kharn is seriously overrated though. never really liked him....


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Tossidin said:


> Kharn is immune to psychic powers? Wouldn't the force weapon count as PP? I don't have the book with me, so could be completeyly lost though
> 
> Obviously Ragnar blackmane is the best just cause I say so!


He's immune to psychic powers used against him. mephiston's S10 ability is a power used on himself.

IE: Mephy wouldn't even break a sweat while slicing him to little bits.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well.... Let's see him do away with lokin, not difficult but might not end well.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> In game terms Mephiston took out a bloodthirster in CC and that was without using the force weapon. Mephiston has the sanguine sword power which allows him to strike at Str. 10. as the power affects mephiston and not Kharn the power is allowed to go through.
> 
> Kharn is seriously overrated though. never really liked him....


ha, i laugh at your blasphemy. the Str. 10 is used against kharn however, but this is indeed an interesting point. kharn isnt overrated, he is the betrayer. dont dis the k-man. i love him.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah... Unit Arjac kills him before he can even take a swipe at him. Lol


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Arjac alone isn't that hard. He's only solid because he's a squad upgrade and not an IC.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It's the hammer. I like the man-portable demolisher cannon. As far as best named character goes, I would I say Grimnar. However, I am quite fond of the nameless wolf lord on a twm, bastards can bring the pain.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> ha, i laugh at your blasphemy. the Str. 10 is used against kharn however, but this is indeed an interesting point. kharn isnt overrated, he is the betrayer. dont dis the k-man. i love him.


if the psychic power's target is Kharn then he is immune to the power, however the power's target is Mephiston, or any blood angels librarian who takes it, so it goes through. 

kharn smells and has a tiny winky  . All that violence is over compensation


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I know! I know!

It's the black and white space marine on the bl-

*is gagged*


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Legion of the damned maybe, we all know their doomed to die out but they don't care. they just want to go down killing in the name of the Emperor. but i am willing to proven wrong.

well that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## dedredhed (Jun 22, 2010)

Sadly i would have to say....Ultramarines :russianroulette::suicide:
Lol, if it was up to me though, i would make Blood angels the best :biggrin:


----------

